# Top 10 breeders in the world



## deza (Jan 12, 2012)

I Would like to complile a list 'based on experiences' and knowledge of the breeders.. (NOT OPINIONS)
im talking about breeders with the 'BEST STUFF' according to catagory..

*This information should be based on FACTS and not 'OPINIONS' as i have found myself lost in a sea of breeders and strains all claiming to be the best
*
I think this will benifit all on the forum; if we can nail this lets make it a sticky!!

Eg: Best sativa breeders; best indica breeders; best autoflower breeder; best hybrids; best new strains, best genetics... *(QUALITY & SUPERIOR GENETICS COMES FIRST FOR ME)*

not sure how we could come up with a official sheet that would combine all these factors but if this works out somehow i think we can update it every few months if need be.
anyone know how we can go about setting this up and getting all the info we need?...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 12, 2012)

i would say it would be pretty hard to base anything so subjective like who's the best at anything off of anything such as facts instead of opinions..
i don't know where one would get facts on which breeder is the best, but rather only have opinions based mostly off of personal experience, others experiences, etc...

i could tell you what breeders i prefer, and why i like them, but then someone else will surely come in right behind me and tell me how my choices suck and how this and that breeder should really be in the top ten..

just my $.02 worth..


----------



## deza (Jan 12, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i would say it would be pretty hard to base anything so subjective like who's the best at anything off of anything such as facts instead of opinions..
> i don't know where one would get facts on which breeder is the best, but rather only have opinions based mostly off of personal experience, others experiences, etc...
> 
> i could tell you what breeders i prefer, and why i like them, but then someone else will surely come in right behind me and tell me how my choices suck and how this and that breeder should really be in the top ten..
> ...


thats the thing we shouldnt have to buy seeds on 'hear say'... i got burnt with crap genetics because somebody 'said they were great'.

i want FACTS.. something this industry lacks.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 12, 2012)

deza said:


> thats the thing we shouldnt have to buy seeds on 'hear say'... i got burnt with crap genetics because somebody 'said they were great'.
> 
> i want FACTS.. something this industry lacks.


 well, that's just the thing about things that effect the body and mind like drugs do.. what hits me one way, may in fact have completely different effects when you smoke it..
the best way to get a good feel for a strain is to check out a few grow journals on it if you can first.. find someone on here that you think is a good grower, and check out what they've grown in the past and how it's turned out for them.. i have a few members here that i'll watch their grow and than if it looks dank, i'll maybe grow the same strain at a later date..

some of the better breeders out there today in no real order would be, hmm..i'd have to say some of the ones that have been in the game the longest
mr nice seeds
sensi seeds to name but two of the older ones that have solid genetics for sure...

some of the newer breeders a lot of people seem to like again in no order are...

gage green genetics
bodhi
cannaventure
karma genetics
cali connection
dr greenthumbs
dna / reserva prevada
bog, bushy old grower
tga / subcool gets a lot of votes around these parts as well..

the few i'd steer clear of would be top of the list, greenhouse seed company, and a close second would go out to barneys farm.. heard a lot of horror stories about both of these breeders..


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2012)

tga all the way


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 12, 2012)

its stupid to make a top 10, i think there are HUNDREDS who are can breed as good as eachother and still not have the right genetics on their hands to make something exceptional. 

but if i must

Subcool(main tga breeder)
Vic high
Shantibaba
Bros grim( i guess there is more than one)
Skunkman
Stitch(makes incredible autos, so he's probably the best auto breeder)
Ed borg(delta 9 labs)
Nevil
Franco
Ajran















last 2 were a joke... cmon, i said it was stupid to compare elite breeders. its about knowledge AND genetics, not just know-how.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 12, 2012)

if you want facts, then we would have to take this into the scientific realm and issue a CHALLENGE to all beeders, whoever makes the best strain out of a select few parents would be crowned the KING or QUEEN of cannabis... i always felt like that is what the cannabis cup should conist of anyways, every year decide on 10 strains and provide clones AT THE EVENT, and whoever makes the best cross by the next cannabis cub would be crowned the best breeder, and then they would have to provide the information as to what parents they bred and i'm sure you would still have cheaters(greenhouse hint hint hint hint hint hint) but you would still have a fair exchange between breeders themselves, hell.. only breeders should be able to vote, who cares what Johnny Schwagson has to say.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Jan 12, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> if you want facts, then we would have to take this into the scientific realm and issue a CHALLENGE to all beeders, whoever makes the best strain out of a select few parents would be crowned the KING or QUEEN of cannabis... i always felt like that is what the cannabis cup should conist of anyways, every year decide on 10 strains and provide clones AT THE EVENT, and whoever makes the best cross by the next cannabis cub would be crowned the best breeder, and then they would have to provide the information as to what parents they bred and i'm sure you would still have cheaters(greenhouse hint hint hint hint hint hint) but you would still have a fair exchange between breeders themselves, hell.. *only breeders should be able to vote*, who cares what Johnny Schwagson has to say.


fuck yea, who cares what those amsterdammmers think about real weed, the only time they get a good taste is when the cup comes around anyway lol.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 12, 2012)

they should have TWO brackets, breeders choice and Consumers choice, breeders can vote on the best and the patrons can vote for themselves, because i would like to see the contrast.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2012)

sounds good


----------



## JCashman (Jan 12, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> only breeders should be able to vote, who cares what Johnny Schwagson has to say.


but then how will HT get all the peoples money?


----------



## mak (Jan 12, 2012)

how about people post some pics

bud shots of Strain and Breeder


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 12, 2012)

e$kobar. 

simple really.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 12, 2012)

well i would love if everyone, and i mean EVERYONE could participate, but there should be a separation in voting for the types of strains(those who invented them), between those who make the strains that enter the cup and those like me enjoy the strains released(or released prior to the cannabis cub) at the cannabis cup, because i feel as if breeders who spend alot of money to take part in the cup dont get enough say in what their competitors or competition/rivals gear is like and i really want to see who respects who, it can tell you ALOT about what is actually happening in the commercial trade, even if that means you have to buy 10 seeds instead of a 5 pack to get the pheno you actually voted best at the cup. maybe it is just me, but i think the Cannabis cup and other competitions will follow rules similar to what i have projected in order to decided who are better than the rest.


----------



## Tuco420 (Jan 12, 2012)

deza said:


> I Would like to complile a list 'based on experiences' and knowledge of the breeders.. (NOT OPINIONS)
> im talking about breeders with the 'BEST STUFF' according to catagory..
> 
> *This information should be based on FACTS and not 'OPINIONS' as i have found myself lost in a sea of breeders and strains all claiming to be the best
> *


LOL........hehehe GOOD LUCK!!! Your grasping at air bro it will never work, it's way to_* SUBJECTIVE!!!*_


----------



## Jogro (Jan 12, 2012)

OMG,

Any cannabis judging contest is intrinsically problematic for any number of reasons. 

First of all, if you're going to open up your contest to all comers, then how are you going to limit the number of entries?

For example, what's to stop "Jogro genetics" from entering all TEN of its strains at the same time, hoping for a lucky win? Multiply that by 30 hopeful breeders, and now you've got an utterly unmanageable situation. Its pretty tough to legitimately judge even 30 strains of cannabis within a short timeframe; 100 or 200 strains just isn't possible. 

In order to have any reasonable controlled contest, you HAVE to limit the number of entrants somehow. How are you going to do that? Is your "cup" going to be by invitation only? If so, so much for your open contest! If you limit your entrants to "name" breeders, then you're basically excluding all the "little guys"" that might have the more interesting (and more overlooked) lines. 

Next issue, how are you going to ensure that the strains are as billed by the entrants? 

For example in the Amsterdam High Times contests, AK47 took second place Indica cup in 2003, but also second place sativa cup in 1999. If you think about it, that really shouldn't be possible, but I guess HT figures everyone is too stoned to notice these things or care. The bigger problem is that there is really no way to control the specimens to really know what's what. Just because I say "Jogro indica" is an Indica, doesn't mean it is, and just because I say "Jogro indica" is my own line, doesn't mean it is. 

It has been alleged in the past that some samples entered into HTCC contests consisted of weed purchased at retail from other growers. Outright line theft has also been alleged. Again, pretty tough to screen against that sort of fraud. Its also been alleged that the entire contest is rigged from the start. I don't have firsthand knowledge, but I will say that in my opinion, the HTCC is more about the magazine promoting its advertisers (and itself) than truly finding the most outstanding strains in any given year. If you're a breeder, its not going to be worth your time and energy to even bother trying to enter a contest like this if you believe that your herb won't really get a fair shake. 

In contrast, its also not worth entering a small or private contest that nobody has heard of that yields no exposure. Even if you were to win, so what? If it doesn't help you sell beans, then its not worth the several days to weeks of your time and potentially thousands of dollars of out of pocket costs for you to fly to place "X" with a stash of weed to enter. 

Next, on judging, bluntly, most members of the public aren't really in a position to really be good judges. It actually does take quite a bit of experience and skill to do it right, again for any number of reasons. If you open the judging up to any stoner with $50 in their pocket, then lots of "judges" unaccustomed to the really potent strains will just smoke themselves into a stupor on their FIRST sample. How valid could that sort of "opinion" be?

Jorge Cervantes has described at length how to be a good judge. His method is that you first have to just screen all the samples in their dry state. Anything not properly cured or manicured gets immediately rejected as does anything without good "bag appeal". Then the buds are given a "sniff" test, and only the top few most interesting or unique ones are left for actual smoking over a few days. That's probably realistically the most fair way to judge, but if you think about it, it leans towards the more unusual strains, and is necessarily going to reject a lot of really excellent stuff. 

I'm not even going to get into the fact that many/most of the strains ultimately share the same genetics anyway. EG its been alleged that Super Silver Haze and Jack Herer are effectively the same strain. 

Again, my take on these contests, is that they're good vehicles for generating publicity for breeders and others in the industry, but effectively meaningless otherwise. "Best strain" ought to be some combination of high, scent and flavor, and all of these things are highly subjective and personal. Not to take anything away from the guy, but if you want to know what the "best" strain is, are you going to trust Jorge Cervantes nose/and brain or your own? I wouldn't pick my favorite beer based on what some silver-ribbon panel in Munich says; at best I might give their top pick a shot. 

My take is that if you want to find the "best" strain, go to a big dispensary in CA (or fly out to a hash house in Amsterdam) with $1000 cash, buy twenty (or more) samples of everything that piques your interest, and spend a few weeks trying them all out. After that, you'll know "what's what".


----------



## Jogro (Jan 12, 2012)

deza said:


> I Would like to complile a list 'based on experiences' and knowledge of the breeders.. (NOT OPINIONS)
> im talking about breeders with the 'BEST STUFF' according to catagory..
> 
> *This information should be based on FACTS and not 'OPINIONS' as i have found myself lost in a sea of breeders and strains all claiming to be the best
> ...



The question is simply not answerable as you posed it. 

Before you can even BEGIN to decide who has the "best" genetics, strains, hybrids, etc you have to define EXACTLY what you mean by "best" and if you can't do that, how can you expect anyone else to do it, let alone to come to a "fact-based" consensus about it?

Since you're presumably judging strains by things like scent, flavor, and "high" what constitutes the "best" strains are HIGHLY subjective. Some like vanilla. . .some like chocolate, etc. 

Your "best" isn't my "best". This isn't like deciding which runner crosses a finish line first. . .its *ALL opinion, *and if it weren't there would be no need for you to ask the question!

Also, as you probably know, the cannabis seed industry is full of BS and thievery. Not only do seed houses routinely rip off and rename others genetics, but ultimately most strains can trace back to a common lineage anyway. You have to figure that probably 80% of the big "name" strains out there ultimately have genetics from Northern lights, Skunk, or Haze.

Now, if you wanted to make a list of the top breeders, I think that would be relatively easy. Of course there would be some disagreement without defining criteria about what constitutes the "best", but I think most could/would agree on most of them. 

That short list would probably include Shantibaba (original breeder of White Widow, and other famous "white" strains among others), DJ Short (breeder of "Blueberry" and author of a book on breeding), and Neville Schoenmacher (man who popularized Northern Lights, among others). The "next generation" might include Subcool (who has built a big name for himself with his book "Dank" and many new lines), Swerve (of Cali Connection, with his big "West Coast" Kush genetics) and maybe a few others, like Stitch, who is known for his autoflowering strain work with "Short Stuff" and "Buddha". 

But even given a good short list of top breeders doesn't necessarily mean that their strains are the "best"; it just means that they've done excellent work creating fundamentally strong and popular or well-recognized strains. I think most of these breeders will freely admit that they put together their best strains on the backs of lots of strong breeding work done before them.


----------



## Ganymede (Jan 12, 2012)

I like TGA Subcool, Shantibaba, TGA Dioxide, Chimera, Steve from Spice of Life.


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 12, 2012)

I had my best luck with Dutch Passion, strawberry cough and the ultimate, super stable, super potent, super pretty plants


----------



## JCashman (Jan 13, 2012)

heres my top 10 breeders in alphabetical order.

1. Alphakronik
2. Bodhi
3. Chimera
4. DJ Short
5. Gage Green
6. Mosca
7. Mr Nice
8. TGA

and my honorable mentions or breeders whose gear i still want to purchase, also in alpha
1. Cali Connection
2. Emerald Triangle
3. G13 Labs
4. Next Generation


----------



## canna_420 (Jan 13, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> well i would love if everyone, and i mean EVERYONE could participate, but there should be a separation in voting for the types of strains(those who invented them), between those who make the strains that enter the cup and those like me enjoy the strains released(or released prior to the cannabis cub) at the cannabis cup, because i feel as if breeders who spend alot of money to take part in the cup dont get enough say in what their competitors or competition/rivals gear is like and i really want to see who respects who, it can tell you ALOT about what is actually happening in the commercial trade, even if that means you have to buy 10 seeds instead of a 5 pack to get the pheno you actually voted best at the cup. maybe it is just me, but i think the Cannabis cup and other competitions will follow rules similar to what i have projected in order to decided who are better than the rest.



Subcool frequently bigs up other breeders and growers. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HniFyGyV24

His youtube @ 2011 HTCC you see him say BF ad best buy far
Shanti as many times said others better his stock.


----------



## chongsbuddy (Jan 13, 2012)

chimera,shanti,subcool,steve from sol


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 14, 2012)

My favourite breeder is Stitch, hands down for his work on the Himalaya Blue Diesel, it looks pretty, smells delicious, has an interesting unique flavour that I have not experienced before and it provides me with a wonderful high that suits my needs...


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Jan 14, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> its stupid to make a top 10, i think there are HUNDREDS who are can breed as good as eachother and still not have the right genetics on their hands to make something exceptional.
> 
> but if i must
> 
> ...


Dude, where's Sannie on your list?!


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Jan 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> e$kobar.
> 
> simple really.


Got his Chocolate Rain going now!!


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Jan 15, 2012)

TGA/Subcool


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Jan 15, 2012)

What strains/breeder/bank does Chimera work? Never heard of him.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 15, 2012)

deza said:


> thats the thing we shouldnt have to buy seeds on 'hear say'... i got burnt with crap genetics because somebody 'said they were great'.
> 
> i want FACTS.. something this industry lacks.


i really want to know how you judge this universally,?
i do not believe what you seek is possible
it is like asking what is the best food , or what is the best color its a meaningless question as there are no facts here only opinions

the best weed is the weed YOU like smoking best , you do not need a guru to tell you what is the best
are you disappointed with what you have been growing ?


----------



## bjeminyro (Jan 15, 2012)

I've always like Mandala and Barneys


----------



## DOOZY (Jan 15, 2012)

tom hill
chimera 
dr. atomic
santi baba
reefer man.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Jan 16, 2012)

dna,rp,doc green th,g13and a couple of freebees from dinafem these i have grown


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 16, 2012)

yea, dr. atomic too, forgot him.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2012)

Having spent my first week at the HTCC at a stall trying to promote the company I breed for, I can honestly say that the judging is a total waste of time imo. Like anything, you have biggers stalls, more entries (which cost money to enter!) and lavish more gifts then you are more likely to win. I spoke to many people who ultimately would only be trying a few of the strains on offer, so how on earth can their vote count. Many shops in Amsterdam that are not in the Centre do not get the visitors they deserve, and as such cannot get as many judges voting on their stuff. If you have 3 outlets and are selling judges packs at all 3, then your packs will get out to more judges.
I also agree on the AK47 thing, it also won an award this year as well, ffs.....
Re the Amsterdammmmmmers voting, I spoke to a mad amount of US people so I wouldn't say it's locals voting. In fact, most Dutch people will slag of HTCC as they have their own Dutch competition called Highlife, which also brings in other towns in The Netherlands.
The whole cup seems to be a sham, and to pay several thousand $'s to enter some strains almost seems like a con. But I guess the likes of GHS, Barneys, etc, will do it because they know as soon as their product wins that every dispensary, and every grow shop across the world will probably be ordering their Seed winner as soon as it's announced.

HT did say they have a new voting system for non coffeeshop votes, which also includes sample testing by machines. However, on a blind test they gavce a different result from the actual result...so get your head round that.


----------



## deza (Jan 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Having spent my first week at the HTCC at a stall trying to promote the company I breed for, I can honestly say that the judging is a total waste of time imo. Like anything, you have biggers stalls, more entries (which cost money to enter!) and lavish more gifts then you are more likely to win. I spoke to many people who ultimately would only be trying a few of the strains on offer, so how on earth can their vote count. Many shops in Amsterdam that are not in the Centre do not get the visitors they deserve, and as such cannot get as many judges voting on their stuff. If you have 3 outlets and are selling judges packs at all 3, then your packs will get out to more judges.
> I also agree on the AK47 thing, it also won an award this year as well, ffs.....
> Re the Amsterdammmmmmers voting, I spoke to a mad amount of US people so I wouldn't say it's locals voting. In fact, most Dutch people will slag of HTCC as they have their own Dutch competition called Highlife, which also brings in other towns in The Netherlands.
> The whole cup seems to be a sham, and to pay several thousand $'s to enter some strains almost seems like a con. But I guess the likes of GHS, Barneys, etc, will do it because they know as soon as their product wins that every dispensary, and every grow shop across the world will probably be ordering their Seed winner as soon as it's announced.
> ...



Nice detail... i think all results should be 'scientifically' based.. and viewed and tested in proper labs for proper judgment on breed, genetics, thc levels etc.
seems like alot of stuff these days is sold on 'here say' 

its all about 'the show' and 'the stands' more than anything.. and that really annoys me because i demand perfection .. not a bloody crowd.

i will personally choose breeders who spend there 'money' investing in research to better genetics and come up with new breeds... i wont spend my money on a breeder who spends all the cash provided to them on stands; advertising etc.... all there after is a cash grab and they find plenty of victims.


----------



## Jogro (Jan 16, 2012)

deza said:


> Nice detail... i think all results should be 'scientifically' based.. and viewed and tested in proper labs for proper judgment on breed, genetics, thc levels etc.
> seems like alot of stuff these days is sold on 'here say'


"Should"?

First of all, who is going to decide what exactly constitutes an "Indica" and how exactly are you going to "measure" that? You can't. . .there is no "Indica" test, just as there is no "Sativa" test. The vast majority of modern strains contain some genetic background from tropical and subcontinental strains, meaning that any particular contest entry is likely to be both Indica and Sativa. . .distinguishing between the two is largely arbitrary. 

Even if there were some well-defined genetic criteria to separate one from the other (and there aren't), I strongly doubt it would be practical with today's technology to do genetic probing on submitted samples to evaluate them. 

Again, judging cannabis. . .like judging wine or beer. . .is mostly subjective, not objective.

Yes, you can measure constituent molecules, like THC, CBD, etc, but that information is of limited value, I think. That's only going to tell you which strains are the most potent. But unless absolute potency is your ONLY criteria for picking top strains, comparing the numbers isn't going to help you. Lets say you have five strains that all vary between (say) 18 and 20% THC. Yeah, by pure mathematics, ONE of them is going to be more potent than the others, but that difference in potency isn't likely to be significant in the real world. 

How is a machine going to determine which strain smells the nicest?
How is a machine going to judge which sample has the best appearance ("bag appeal")? 
How is a machine going to judge the quality of a "high"?
At this point in time, machines simply CANNOT do these things, and so I don't see any way that you "scientifically" even CAN judge cannabis strains. 

At best you can have an expert panel make relatively good distinctions between a small number of stains, but that kind of evaluation is never going to tell you what strain/s are the "best" again, because that's subjective, and because in practice, no such panel could ever do really good evaluation on a large number of strains in any limited time frame. Smoking weed isn't like taking a sip of wine, swishing it around and spitting it out. 

As I said earlier, these "contests" are basically ways to generate publicity/advertising for particular seed houses, and for the contest sponsors, and to a lesser extent serve as industry "conferences". That's about it. 




> its all about 'the show' and 'the stands' more than anything.. and that really annoys me because i demand perfection .. not a bloody crowd.


They buy your own strains, and decide for yourself which are "the best". That's the only judgment that's really going to matter anyway. 



> i will personally choose breeders who spend there 'money' investing in research to better genetics and come up with new breeds... i wont spend my money on a breeder who spends all the cash provided to them on stands; advertising etc.... all there after is a cash grab and they find plenty of victims.


Short of reviewing their financial records and comparing (which you'll never be permitted to do) how on earth are you going to know what proportion of money any given house is spending on actual breeding vs advertising?

More to the point, even if you did do this, spending money on marketing and on development are not only not mutually exclusive, they are probably complementary. The house that makes the best strains "should" sell the most seeds allowing for better marketing, and the house that sells the most seeds "should" then have the most revenues available for continued strain development. 

Even this assumes that strain quality is a function of a particular house's R&D budget, and that probably is only true to a very limited extent. A good breeder with a small budget can do more than a poor one with a large budget. If you look at the history of the more famous "name" strains (Skunk, Northern Lights, etc) many of them were developed via collaborative effort distributed between many breeders over many years.


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Dec 1, 2012)

1: TGA ( The Green Avengers )
2: G.G Genetics
3: BHODI Seeds

I also like:
-------------------+
4: Alien genetics
5: SinCity Seeds

my five selections are in no particular order
just seperating 4 & 5 because they are so new to the scene, I cant definitevely put them on the list. Never the less I am impressed with there genetics.


----------



## Odin88 (Oct 22, 2019)

If you're a haze fanatic check out Connoisseur Genetics. They specialize in sativa/haze genetics. Beautiful plants. Awesome smell. Amazing highs.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 22, 2019)

Odin88 said:


> If you're a haze fanatic check out Connoisseur Genetics. They specialize in sativa/haze genetics. Beautiful plants. Awesome smell. Amazing highs.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Oct 22, 2019)

Conn Genetics is good for sativa doms imo. Ojd knows hazes and long flowering strains really well. Not so much on indica's. I grew out his Rainbow Jones which is GDP x Casey Jones, very indy leaning and tbh it was garbage. Looked beautiful but it was mids at best and yielded like shit for a strain touted as a high producer. Apparently its one of his most requested strains but i dont know why. Probably because the colours range from purples to maroons to pinks.

Popped a whole pack and there was nothing worth keeping.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Oct 22, 2019)

Mainstream breeders who I see with the most positive feedback and very few complaints would be;

Bodhi, Karma, Cannarado, Duke Diamond and Top Dawg.


----------



## charsi420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Thank you! This thread couldn't have come at a better time.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 22, 2019)

Dylan Dylan Dylan Dylan Dylan Dylan Dylan Dylan Dylan Dylan

In no real order 

Jj, raskle, Dj short, snowhigh guy, mosca, bodhi, rebel, rezevoir, DNA, Jill...hoko, kaya, exotix

Honorable mentions...obs...


----------



## Craigson (Oct 23, 2019)

Subcool is a womanizing pedophile with no ethics.
i cant believe the amount of love for such a creep on here


----------



## Shua1991 (Oct 23, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Subcool is a womanizing pedophile with no ethics.
> i cant believe the amount of love for such a creep on here


Funnily enough, most of the best gear he markets is bred by others(MzJill,Dioxide,Jinxproof,Badgersdank,Homegrown natural wonders,Norstar), his marketing skill are his main reason for being given credit. Jinx, MzJill, HGNW, Norstar, Dioxide, they all produce excellent hybrids and varieties on their own.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 23, 2019)

How does DJ keep getting put at the top of any list post 2005?

Any DJ gear worth showing off? Haven't seen nada from old world genetics, Jd or DJ that I'd run in last 10 years or so.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 23, 2019)

Cropking, Dinafem, HSO, Barnys Farm, anything from THCfarmer is pretty much top breeders in my books.


----------



## Shua1991 (Oct 23, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Cropking, Dinafem, HSO, Barnys Farm, anything from THCfarmer is pretty much top breeders in my books.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 23, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Cropking, Dinafem, HSO, Barnys Farm, anything from THCfarmer is pretty much top breeders in my books.


To be honest though, black d.o.g. is a tasty ass strain.

And I had a pheno of power kush by dinafem that was straight pot crack. It had to have been over 30%, incredibly strong paranoia inducing high that got you up and moving like a crack head. Shit would keep you up at night and would make you mentally retarded for a couple hours. People loved it but I stopped growing it after a couple years because it was just too much with the paranoia and staying up late. I'm insomniac so it just didn't jive.

I bought the hso black dog but the power kush was a freebie from attitudes back in 2009.

That being said I doubt I would buy any other hso strains as I was only looking for blackberrry which I found and never bought any dinafem and see no reason to anytime soon.


----------



## Shua1991 (Oct 23, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> To be honest though, black d.o.g. is a tasty ass strain.
> 
> And I had a pheno of power kush by dinafem that was straight pot crack. It had to have been over 30%, incredibly strong paranoia inducing high that got you up and moving like a crack head. Shit would keep you up at night and would make you mentally retarded for a couple hours. People loved it but I stopped growing it after a couple years because it was just too much with the paranoia and staying up late. I'm insomniac so it just didn't jive.
> 
> ...


I had a freebie named Cloud#9 by Dinafem, it never molded during a guerilla grow back in 2012 when it rained nearly every day without coverage from rain and showed strong resistance to pests as well, it was an all around winner, yield wise and smoke too, very underrated. sadly it was discontinued soon after, I never got to grow it again!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 23, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> I had a freebie named Cloud#9 by Dinafem, it never molded during a guerilla grow back in 2012 when it rained nearly every day without coverage from rain and showed strong resistance to pests as well, it was an all around winner, yield wise and smoke too, very underrated. sadly it was discontinued soon after, I never got to grow it again!


I had a pheno of ice by nirvana that was a champ like that as far as mold resistance. It would yield beautiful resin covered buds in 90 degree heat and 60-70% humidity. Ran it for years. 

You can find some gems in some strange places if you look.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 23, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You can find some gems in some strange places if you look.


Thats literally the possibility of any seed ...its expected dominate expressions or known genotypes is what i pay for... the best breeders search 1000's of seeds to know what their genetic outcome will be 

Now it makes sense that DJ shorts fame seems overvalued to you or misplaced whatever...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 23, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Thats literally the possibility of any seed ...its expected dominate expressions or known genotypes is what i pay for... the best breeders search 1000's of seeds to know what their genetic outcome will be
> 
> Now it makes sense that DJ shorts fame seems overvalued to you or misplaced whatever...


Cool assumptions. But when was the last time DJ popped 1,000 of beans?


----------



## Shua1991 (Oct 23, 2019)

I try to do 20+ per variety, 40+ if I intend to use it as breeding Stock, which is why I almost never grow fems or freebies. On DJ's current work, I've only heard murmurs about some old landrace hybrids he's been working on, I think they're for sale at Ace seeds website.


NVM that was Bodhi, he release dread bread and Soar on the Ace seeds website, no DJ gear. I guess he really hasn't been up to much these years.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 24, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> I try to do 20+ per variety, 40+ if I intend to use it as breeding Stock, which is why I almost never grow fems or freebies. On DJ's current work, I've only heard murmurs about some old landrace hybrids he's been working on, I think they're for sale at Ace seeds website.
> 
> 
> NVM that was Bodhi, he release dread bread and Soar on the Ace seeds website, no DJ gear. I guess he really hasn't been up to much these years.


I've followed DJ since 2002 when I found my kick ass pheno of blueberry. I thought dude was a god. Years go by and that has changed, lol. I doubt dj still puts stuff out. It's the Jd, supposedly DJ's son, that's putting out all the Old world genetics and DJ gear.

My buddy ran 2 packs of the DJ bb and it was garbage, 2008-9ish. Straight crap hemp. But yeah, I don't know much about selection and what not so...

Wish DJ was still putting out that 2000s bb.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 24, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cool assumptions. But when was the last time DJ popped 1,000 of beans?


I got mad respect for the guy... what hes done , or havent done, lately hardly takes away from his body of work


----------



## ismann (Oct 24, 2019)

Kevin Jodrey is my favorite breeder just due to everything the guy has done for cannabis in general, but especially in breeding. Look him up if you don't know him.

As far as breeding companies go (no real order): World of Seeds, Ripper Seeds, Cali Connection, Dinafem, Khalifa Genetics (for their Moroccan Beldia), Reserva Privada


----------



## kwigybo88 (Oct 25, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Cropking, Dinafem, HSO, Barnys Farm, anything from THCfarmer is pretty much top breeders in my books.


Everyone's experience is different but man, wtf is this shit? Cropking and Barney's?


----------



## kwigybo88 (Oct 25, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> I got mad respect for the guy... what hes done , or havent done, lately hardly takes away from his body of work


Well, it kind of does. Its not like the OP's question was intended to occur in a vacuum. Hes asking which breeders have the best stuff, implying, the best stuff, you know....._Now._

I mean I have respect for what Sam did with Skunk #1 but you arent gonna list him in the top 10 breeders now are you?


----------



## Nizza (Oct 25, 2019)

i ran across these two when i found some really good stuff that is the best weed i've gotten so far.

Oni Seeds and symbiotic genetics https://oregoneliteseeds.com/product-category/symbiotic-genetics/ https://speakeasyseedbank.com/offerings/oni-seed-co/
But I haven't grown any..my fav is the tropicanna cookies f2


----------



## nc208 (Oct 25, 2019)

kwigybo88 said:


> Everyone's experience is different but man, wtf is this shit? Cropking and Barney's?


Lol I was kidding. By the list I wrote I thought most could tell it was a joke.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Duke Diamond Va..Dominion Seed Company... Lucky Dog Seeds.
Dynasty Genetics
Connoisseur Genetics
Bob Hemphill
Swami Organic Seeds. Deals in Landrace/Polyhybrids Alot of variety, but very potent shit to be found.
Snowhigh
Topdawg
Insane seed Possee
Mel Frank/Todd McCormick
The Nature Farm Genetics. Huge variety of genetics. Found a killer 89-NL5/Sk18 Shiva Skunk v1 pheno out of 1 pack. Has also supplied Bob Hemphill with several different cuts, and his 95 Black Domina cut won best Indoor Indica in Humboldt Cup 2018.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gotta say I'm surprised at alot of the names being tossed around but everyone has different standards and expectations.
What are some thoughts on
Karma Genetics, Thug Pug, Symbiotic, Cannarado, Roots PNW, Oni Seeds, Mycotek and seed junky?

Lit Farms, Raw Genetics are newer but producing crazy nice stuff?

I gotta even throw @genuity with Chuckers Paradise on that list. He's got some serious talent for making crosses.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Oct 26, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Lol I was kidding. By the list I wrote I thought most could tell it was a joke.


Ah okay cool. Sorry, I'm new here.


----------



## topshelfgeez (Oct 26, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Gotta say I'm surprised at alot of the names being tossed around but everyone has different standards and expectations.
> What are some thoughts on
> Karma Genetics, Thug Pug, Symbiotic, Cannarado, Roots PNW, Oni Seeds, Mycotek and seed junky?
> 
> ...



Cannarado, Oni, and seed junky are putting out A1 genetics. I highly recommend Cannarado


----------



## nc208 (Oct 26, 2019)

topshelfgeez said:


> Cannarado, Oni, and seed junky are putting out A1 genetics. I highly recommend Cannarado


I think not enough people give credit to Rado. Over the past few years all his drops have been bangers.
The guy puts in his work, actually does real testers and has a great touch for creating winners.
I got a few packs of his latest Biscotti Sundae drop and am looking forward to seeing what I can find.


----------



## FlyHigh589 (Oct 26, 2019)

Imma have to say Tegridy.. nothing like that Tegrity weed.... Fuck the Chinese Government

but seriously... I’ve only grown 30-40 strains across 7-8 breeders, so my opinion is fairly limited in relation to the ever expanding vast market of new breeders and strains. Having said that, my favorites have been:

Bodhi
Ethos
Cannarado

with a mention to Mephisto for auto flowers


----------



## conor c (Oct 26, 2019)

kwigybo88 said:


> Well, it kind of does. Its not like the OP's question was intended to occur in a vacuum. Hes asking which breeders have the best stuff, implying, the best stuff, you know....._Now._
> 
> I mean I have respect for what Sam did with Skunk #1 but you arent gonna list him in the top 10 breeders now are you?


I dont think he did anything except steal snitch and stack cards in his favour imo but others might disagree


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 26, 2019)

conor c said:


> I dont think he did anything except steal snitch and stack cards in his favour imo but others might disagree


 Ya, i stepped away slowly from the convo once operation green merchant gets misrepresented in a discussion about legitimacy


----------



## conor c (Oct 26, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Ya, i stepped away slowly from the convo once operation green merchant gets misrepresented in a discussion about legitimacy


Yeah its important to remember what people actually went through cos they wouldnt be snitches n give up there customers etc Nevil is a good example of this they did the right thing when others didnt


----------



## Shua1991 (Oct 26, 2019)

Everything I've grown from karma has been so good that I'm afraid that using them in pollen chucks will do nothing but make them worse. The stuff I've gotten from freebies(Biker Kush) and hybrids have all been top notch, not the heaviest yielding outside his headbanger, which is still in my top 5 grows, potent, resilient, good yield, tastes great and smells penetrate through others, just like its effects. Sour Mandarina is also damn good on the Biker Kush phenotypes, one central bud that just stacks and packs on weight.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Oct 27, 2019)

conor c said:


> I dont think he did anything except steal snitch and stack cards in his favour imo but others might disagree


Yeah i disagree.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 27, 2019)

Lol, disagree all you want


Originally Posted by Big Sur 

My issues with David Watson (AKA: Sam the Skunkman, Dr Frankenbeanstein, Sam Selezney, etc. etc.) is that he was supplied the seeds from the DEA busts in California and made a fortune off of them. He also took full credit for developing many of those strains; Cali-O and Skunk, among others. He also claims to have founded Sacred Seeds in 1974, which is a flat out lie. It was established in the late 1930s or early 1940s. He was never the manager there, or head breeder. He was a hanger outer there. Also everyone around him in Santa Cruz and later in Amsterdam wound up getting busted and doing jail time, while he walked every time. Never mind that his arrest record from the Sacred Seeds bust has been mysteriously redacted or removed at the Santa Cruz sheriff's office, even though the earlier Dutch investigation uncovered it's existence earlier with dates and specifics.

While it is true that Watson wound up injecting genetics into the global weed scene, albeit indirectly for rather sinister reasons set up by the DEA, they were not developed by him, at least not in California. I do not know what he did with the seeds in Amsterdam, but I know a lot about what was going on here in the US west, and particularly the Monterey Bay area at that time. Skunk weed was all over the place in the late 1970s. No way one grower developed it or grew it. Cali-O was developed by Jerry Beisler. Also the Haze Bros are a retro-lie that he made up for High Times. They were not brothers, and they were not named Haze. There was no Haze strain around there before 1986 that I am aware of either, nor has anyone else that I knew there heard of it. I lived in the Monterey Bay area from 1966 to 1986, then in Los Gatos and the San Jose area from 1993 to 2003."


If you don't know... get to know you local bootlickers

More in the link at icmag a very classy forum...






lifetime Icmag member gets banned - Page 11 - MNS Forums


JeesE Why DEA would have any interest in Sam? meaning what is the risk (covering Sam) vs reward (information) ratio? Based on the readings it seems



www.mrnice.nl


----------



## kwigybo88 (Oct 27, 2019)

Read his posts on Skunk 1. The idea that he had no hand in developing it is ludicrous.

Half of that garbage is contradictory and incoherent. The rest is he said, she said.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 27, 2019)

kwigybo88 said:


> Read his posts on Skunk 1. The idea that he had no hand in developing it is ludicrous.
> 
> Half of that garbage is contradictory and incoherent. The rest is he said, she said.


He is a snitch who helped the Fed Incarcerate growers and actual breeders, consumers....

Fuck what hes done or not done.

Im gone for like 6-7 years and all i can think to myself is what kind of fuck boys are running the info game if Sam skunkman comes up in any convo not about snitches and fake as fuck fucks


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 28, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> He is a snitch who helped the Fed Incarcerate growers and actual breeders, consumers....
> 
> Fuck what hes done or not done.
> 
> Im gone for like 6-7 years and all i can think to myself is what kind of fuck boys are running the info game if Sam skunkman comes up in any convo not about snitches and fake as fuck fucks


 And that's game , set , match folks !


----------



## ojd connoisseur genetic (Oct 30, 2019)

Odin88 said:


> If you're a haze fanatic check out Connoisseur Genetics. They specialize in sativa/haze genetics. Beautiful plants. Awesome smell. Amazing highs.





Odin88 said:


> If you're a haze fanatic check out Connoisseur Genetics. They specialize in sativa/haze genetics. Beautiful plants. Awesome smell. Amazing highs.


Nice one bro , Haze is my passion and il put my Haze seeds up against any breeder out there.

Grow out my Haze seed pack( with proof of pics etc and purchase) and if not happy il send you a free pack.

Obviously if you grow it awfully and dont finish it properly then the deal is void. 

You also dont need to post it online but I will need to see some pics to see the proof and that you didn't mess it up yourself

Take the Connoisseur Genetics Haze challenge, I'm ready

Peace


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 30, 2019)

ojd connoisseur genetic said:


> Nice one bro , Haze is my passion and il put my Haze seeds up against any breeder out there.
> 
> Grow out my Haze seed pack( with proof of pics etc and purchase) and if not happy il send you a free pack.
> 
> ...


I still have a pack of the SSSDH in the stash from the first time you released it. I need to put those down.


----------



## ojd connoisseur genetic (Oct 30, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> I still have a pack of the SSSDH in the stash from the first time you released it. I need to put those down.


Nice one bro , that is 1 of my all time favourites and up there with the best Haze's available.
You will love it. 
Big yields , tasty and extremely potent makes it a box ticker

Peace


----------



## Odin88 (Oct 30, 2019)

ojd connoisseur genetic said:


> Nice one bro , that is 1 of my all time favourites and up there with the best Haze's available.
> You will love it.
> Big yields , tasty and extremely potent makes it a box ticker
> 
> Peace


When will fem SSSDH be available again? I've looked everywhere but no one has it. I can only find the regular and I'm not ready for that yet. I only have one grow under my belt.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 30, 2019)

ojd connoisseur genetic said:


> Nice one bro , Haze is my passion and il put my Haze seeds up against any breeder out there.
> 
> Grow out my Haze seed pack( with proof of pics etc and purchase) and if not happy il send you a free pack.
> 
> ...


What’s the fastest finishing haze your working with? 
I do like haze , but hate the flowering period.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 1, 2019)

ojd connoisseur genetic said:


> Hey bro
> The fastest finishing Haze I have is the Silver Nevil and the silver Nevil hybrids.
> The silver Nevil can be cut at 9 weeks from clone and stay quite short for such a Hazy plant.
> 
> ...


My buddy grows his Lemon Lime Jones and Strawberry Mango. Both are great and grower friendly. Lemon Lime is a great producer too, nice head buzz!!


----------



## Odin88 (Nov 2, 2019)

ojd connoisseur genetic said:


> Hey bro
> It will be made again in 2020 for release .
> 
> Check out 1 of the many Feminized SSSDH hybrids I offer including these 2 and many more
> ...





ojd connoisseur genetic said:


> Hey bro
> It will be made again in 2020 for release .
> 
> Check out 1 of the many Feminized SSSDH hybrids I offer including these 2 and many more
> ...





ojd connoisseur genetic said:


> Hey bro
> It will be made again in 2020 for release .
> 
> Check out 1 of the many Feminized SSSDH hybrids I offer including these 2 and many more
> ...


----------



## Odin88 (Nov 2, 2019)

Dark Horse
Connoisseur
Rare Dankness
Brothers Grimm

DNA
Bodhi
Soma
Sensi
Sin City
Mr Nice
Sagarmatha
TGA Subcool 
Cali Connection


----------



## Odin88 (Nov 3, 2019)

Odin88 said:


> Dark Horse
> Connoisseur
> Rare Dankness
> Brothers Grimm
> ...


Forgot Norstar.


----------



## Odin88 (Nov 8, 2019)

Odin88 said:


> Forgot Norstar.


And Mosca
Also, Mr. Nice Should be at the top of the list.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 8, 2019)

racerboy71 said:


> i would say it would be pretty hard to base anything so subjective like who's the best at anything off of anything such as facts instead of opinions..
> i don't know where one would get facts on which breeder is the best, but rather only have opinions based mostly off of personal experience, others experiences, etc...
> 
> i could tell you what breeders i prefer, and why i like them, but then someone else will surely come in right behind me and tell me how my choices suck and how this and that breeder should really be in the top ten..
> ...


What the hell dude your choices suck.. Lolz


----------



## thump easy (Nov 8, 2019)

Just kidding


----------



## SK1/ABB (Nov 13, 2019)

charsi420 said:


> Thank you! This thread couldn't have come at a better time.


He treated me like absolute shit for asking a simple question you know. He thinks because he is whoever he thinks he is he has the right to treat people like shit. He is a fucking asshole prick who has a superiority complex like he is better than everybody. I have never been impressed by his gear honestly and i can think of ten strains off the top that puts his to shame. Just because he does what he does doesn’t give him the right to treat people that way. The Law of Nature is already wreaking havoc as you all see what happened so far. Fuck him and his shit. Blow it out his ass man. Never again will i ever buy anything from that prick.


----------



## SK1/ABB (Nov 13, 2019)

Nobody is better than anybody but in his eyes he is better than everybody because he the best breeder. Alphakronik puts his ass to shame.


----------



## SK1/ABB (Nov 13, 2019)

Poeple follow him around like he is so great and I don’t understand why you would praise an asshole like that man. Never, never again will his company get a dime from me amd hopefully everybody wakes up. Its bullshit.


----------



## SK1/ABB (Nov 13, 2019)

Called me a stupid fuck for asking a simple question and then typed lame afterwards. Well you are a stupid fuck subzero and you are fuckin lame so hows it feel prick.


----------



## Odin88 (Nov 13, 2019)

Who are you talking about?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2019)

thump easy said:


> Just kidding


I wasn’t when I liked your post...


Edit ....
Thought that was @ oddin88 list .





Odin88 said:


> Who are you talking about?


From what I gather , subcool ? Calls him subzero.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2019)

Haha shouldnt the word breeder be used lightly these days?


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2019)

Old school- Shanti for the win.

New school- 
Gromer-thug pug
Bodhi
Prop P- Dynasty
Dungeon Vault Genetics
These are the best from my own personal experience


----------



## coppershot (Nov 14, 2019)

I dont know what breeder is the best in the world. What I can say is that some of the dudes on here have great gear that can hang with the best I have grown, which includes Karma, DVG, Archive, Subcool, Greenpoint, DNA, Dynast, E$cobar, Rado and many more. @genuity, @Dr.D81 and @Dankonomics_genetics 

I want to run gear from Exotics, Oni, Thunderfudge and many more, including Eso, Otis from on here. Based on what I have seen online their shit can hang also!


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

Copycat genetics

the rest can fuck off maybe relentless too they have some fire strains

but copy brings you fem seeds 100 germ rate and some of the absolute fire I’m seeing people put out I can’t wait for mine to go in flowert


----------



## coppershot (Nov 14, 2019)

thump easy said:


> Just kidding


I dont even know if @racerboy71 is around anymore. He used to frequent this subsection but I ain't seem him in a long time. Maybe he sticks to other areas of the site?


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 14, 2019)

Breeder Steve!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> Copycat genetics
> 
> the rest can fuck off maybe relentless too they have some fire strains
> 
> but copy brings you fem seeds 100 germ rate and some of the absolute fire I’m seeing people put out I can’t wait for mine to go in flowert


Never grown them out n he’s the best?
Guess that goof is giving away more free beans to people who talk him up on the forums ?


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Never grown them out n he’s the best?
> Guess that goof is giving away more free beans to people who talk him up on the forums ?


I paid for mine actually .... so that’s bullshit

I can name you 3 people all growing his free that say they are the best fem seeds they’ve ever bought and grown

and mine all germ 100 percent and roots banging out like nothing I’ve seen before

And why the fuck should I give archive seed bank $300 for a 10 pack of REGS to try and find 1 keeper?????


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

This forums hilarious you hear a capukator or someone else say awww this guys a douche he’s reversed my strain

SO FUCKING WHAT STOP TRYING YO CHARGE 400 A PACK


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Never grown them out n he’s the best?
> Guess that goof is giving away more free beans to people who talk him up on the forums ?


Mate I can send you to ATLEAST 3 people who have grown it smoked it and got the pictures so give it a rest and go back to sleep


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Never grown them out n he’s the best?
> Guess that goof is giving away more free beans to people who talk him up on the forums ?


I’ve actually got proof and all you got is a shitty opinion


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

Get me on insta and I’ll show you

thewinston420

bored of people chatting absolute gas


----------



## nc208 (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> This forums hilarious you hear a capukator or someone else say awww this guys a douche he’s reversed my strain
> 
> SO FUCKING WHAT STOP TRYING YO CHARGE 400 A PACK


How old are you? 
Holy fuck, some of us have been around for a minute or two and have a good common sense of how to read genetics and breeders practices. 

Secondly....
Write a single post! 

What's the point of spamming a thread with 5 messages in a row. It makes you look hot headed and too much in a rush to post, slow down and try smoking some good weed. It should relax you.

Why are you typing in capitals? You sound like a whining teenager who doesnt have a clue how the weed game actually works.


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

nc208 said:


> How old are you?
> Holy fuck, some of us have been around for a minute or two and have a good common sense of how to read genetics and breeders practices.
> 
> Secondly....
> ...


because you've come to me, attacking what I think, I asked you why you think he's a dips hit etc etc and you can't even answer ir you just call me a hot headed girl?

what's that got to do with genetics?

I've said I think he's the best by far from what I've seen and I've seen a lot of people grow and I've seen a lot of his genetics be actually decent

and no I forgot I must not know how the weed gone actually works you condescending deluded clown


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> because you've come to me, attacking what I think, I asked you why you think he's a dips hit etc etc and you can't even answer ir you just call me a hot headed girl?
> 
> what's that got to do with genetics?
> 
> ...


young man

accountability for your words feels like an attack when you feel above reproach

and really

no one attacked you anyway.

People expressing their opinions and having a discussion about lip service to free beans and your response , 3 people endorse his gear as the GOAT

even if is great how does 3 peoples word show that...lets be real here friend

you are engaging in bad-faith...about gear you FEEL is great but have zero actual experience with


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

ok, anyone needing a laugh do actually check out his insta...its pretty funny if you reread his post here after...the content is pretty basic

This new generation of Gram-Growers are super funny, always on insta with the hashtag army using populism as proof of quality and its always a few grams of filter nugs, no macro photography or plant shots...

also raw papers...ugh gross...who likes cardboard taste in the J's

thewinston420


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> ok, anyone needing a laugh do actually check out his insta...its pretty funny if you reread his post here after...the content is pretty basic
> 
> thewinston420



mate I gave my insta out so I can put people in touch with people growing his gear?

what's wrong with that?


----------



## nc208 (Nov 14, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> ok, anyone needing a laugh do actually check out his insta...its pretty funny if you reread his post here after...the content is pretty basic
> 
> thewinston420


Obviously guys knows his shit about growing pot. Whoops should change that to "BUYING" POT.


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

your trying to say because of my instagram which I mainly use to follow stuff

ive got no clue about weed?




ok.............


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

every grower started at a fan but fuck..be humble outside of fake social media fame cause this aint insta


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> every grower started at a fan but fuck..be humble outside of fake social media fame cause this aint insta



what are you boys even on about?

I gave an opinion and you attack me with absolute bullshit reasons

none of you even answered my questions you've just posted my insta?
woohooo I gave you it you fucking numptys


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> your trying to say because of my instagram which I mainly use to follow stuff
> 
> ive got no clue about weed?
> 
> ...


see here mang...below



The Winston said:


> Get me on insta and I’ll show you
> 
> thewinston420
> 
> bored of people chatting absolute gas


your insta degree was lacking..we pulled your card

no one cares about populism ya bogan


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> bored of people chatting absolute gas


like 5 posts in a row isn't absolute gas. 

put some pics up when you are done. let's see how good it is.


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> see here mang...below
> 
> 
> 
> your insta degree was lacking..we pulled your card


your literally calling me out because my insta has hardly any followers I'm assuming

THAT MUST MEAN I DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT WEED HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

I put that there so you can go on my followers, you can then click on the people I said growing his gear.... and see for yourself


all you've done is post my home page up? who gives a fuck I gave you the name what am I meant to be hiding?


hahahahahahahhahahahahahahah


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> like 5 posts in a row isn't absolute gas.
> 
> put some pics up when you are done. let's see how good it is.


I will, but until then I can't have an opinion?


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

no one cares about populism hear ya bogan


----------



## nc208 (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> your literally calling me out because my insta has hardly any followers I'm assuming
> 
> THAT MUST MEAN I DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT WEED HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
> 
> ...


Multiple personas? You said you were growing his shit and to check out your insta, we did. Zero grow pics and a few photos of purchased weed. That is what we are basing your opinion on. Who cares about followers. Pics speak volumes in the weed game and you got none.


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> no one cares about populism hear ya bogan



honestly mate I've done you completely you can't even reply to me with any substance of what your talking about

I can't have an opinion by the looks of it because my IG looks like I don't know weed

give it a fucking rest you moron


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Multiple personas? You said you were growing his shit and to check out your insta, we did. Zero grow pics and a few photos of purchased weed. That is what we are basing your opinion on. Who cares about followers. Pics speak volumes in the weed game and you got none.



I literally named them you clown

Lokigro
elevated cannabis
flatalldateveryday
omarbenghazi
conerator


what you gonna try call me out for now?


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

so now you a victim and you gaslighting..ffs… 

do people fall for these shenanigans


----------



## nc208 (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> I literally named them you clown
> 
> Lokigro
> elevated cannabis
> ...


Hmm how about claiming the breeder is the best but you havent even grown his gear out. I think that's all ANYONE needs to know to form an opinion.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

your opinions aren't incorrect or correct they are being discussed and you are having a tantrum about it, here and im my DM box...


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> your opinions aren't incorrect or correct they are being discussed and you are having a tantrum about it, here and im my DM box...



tantrum..... ok

you called me out

I've literally called you out to explain why my opinion is wrong and you post my IG

what a comeback LOL


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> I will, but until then I can't have an opinion?


you can have any opinion and others have the right to call you on it too. it works both ways. 
a pic is worth a 1000 words around these parts


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> you can have any opinion and others have the right to call you on it too. it works both ways.
> a pic is worth a 1000 words around these parts


I had an opinion and these clowns didn't like the breeder so jumped on the hate and even claimed I don't know about WEED
hahaha that says it all about this forum

like the window tinting forum, you Americans are a special breed


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

im sure your seed run will be great, show us how misinformed we are

keep up a journal

their's no hard feelings just also

no wet blankets


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> im sure your seed run will be great, show us how misinformed we are
> 
> keep up a journal
> 
> ...



you've called me out for abolsute bullshit reasons I suppose the 10 breeders your about to name or have named you've grown every strain and smoked it yea

bullshit move on


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> I’ve actually got proof and all you got is a shitty opinion


Got a little sand in your vagina ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> you Americans are a special breed


this is true.


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Got a little sand in your vagina ?



nah mate you gonna keep sending me black cocks into my inbox?

that aint my cup of tea sorry


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> you've called me out for abolsute bullshit reasons I suppose the 10 breeders your about to name or have named you've grown every strain and smoked it yea
> 
> bullshit move on


dude as I said in DM, you got no substance, nothing

cant call out nothing

we just talking you getting defensive, just say your piece and don't worry bout what the side gallery thinks between the laugh tracks


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

its literally hilarious how none of you have given me. solid reason as to why you think what you think

I gave you atleast 4 people growing his stuff and mine are in veg

but yeah don't know about WEED lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> nah mate you gonna keep sending me black cocks into my inbox?
> 
> that aint my cup of tea sorry


Does it itch?

I figured sense you where filling up inbox 
With fuck boi BS , I figured you’d like a BBC


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

Rollitup is gonna polish you up, like a lizard lot chrome sucking prostitute


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Does it itch?
> 
> I figured sense you where filling up inbox
> With fuck boi BS , I figured you’d like a BBC



I think you just need too save this black cocks for your own personal use

I don't see what sending me black cocks will achieve?


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

sorry for having an opinion everyone I better go find out about weed LMAOOO


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> I think you just need too save this black cocks for your own personal use
> 
> I don't see what sending me black cocks will achieve?


I don’t see the need for a fuck boi getting sand in his vagina , n inboxing me with garbage. Only new members say anything good about the goof .


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

ok my top 10 for reals:


Dylon
Dylon
Dylon
Dylon
Dylon
Dylon
Dylon
Dylon
Dylon
Dylon


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Lol I was kidding. By the list I wrote I thought most could tell it was a joke.


im dumb too I couldn't, till a read a few more post, but at least you articulately discussed your choices


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> sorry for having an opinion everyone I better go find out about weed LMAOOO


Stop inboxing me goof


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Stop inboxing me goof


he's calling me daddy in mine, so don't throw away the comedic value of young confidence in a private setting

never look a gift wHorse in the mouth


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> ok my top 10 for reals:
> 
> 
> Dylon
> ...


who the hell is Dylon?


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> who the hell is Dylon?


he spits hot fire

to quote urban dictionary

Dylon
A man that even the almighty Zeus shall praise! He is cunning. Wickedly charming in other words a complete and total Ladies Man! No one can resist the smart and looks of this man, neh, this magnificent beast of a man! Dylon has left many girls daydreaming.
Girl 1: Dylon looked at me and I swear his eyes had reached into my soul.
Girl 2: Yep that's just what he does.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> he's calling me daddy in mine, so don't throw away the comedic value of young confidence in a private setting
> 
> never look a gift wHorse in the mouth


I sent him a pic of a big black dick .
Now he just can’t stop himself


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I sent him a pic of a big black dick .
> Now he just can’t stop himself


tbh I like his bravado, cant invent confidence unless you fake as fuck MFer, but some time needs to happen till that mouth can back up what it puts out.....


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> he spits hot fire
> 
> to quote urban dictionary
> 
> ...


Are you tripping right now by chance?


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> Are you tripping right now by chance?


not today...this just my normal dyfuntional


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> not today...this just my normal dyfuntional


10-4 good buddy!


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

my personality be like I got to be serious like a heart attack but also its a fake heart attack and I get up and throw a pie at you ….


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> Copycat genetics
> 
> the rest can fuck off maybe relentless too they have some fire strains
> 
> but copy brings you fem seeds 100 germ rate and some of the absolute fire I’m seeing people put out I can’t wait for mine to go in flowert


Wait copycat is a real seed company, I honestly thought you were fucking around??


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I dont know what breeder is the best in the world. What I can say is that some of the dudes on here have great gear that can hang with the best I have grown, which includes Karma,


Forgot Karma and Archive. Archive for their dosidos alone. Karma- sour power og × biker is so dank. Fuck...might have to do a bean order again! Fahk!


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Forgot Karma and Archive. Archive for their dosidos alone. Karma- sour power og × biker is so dank. Fuck...might have to do a bean order again! Fahk!



So true, ive got 2 sour face phenos growing now and recently ran pie face, sherb face...from archive and popped some rocket fuel from them as well, thats just finishing very pungent and gassy..uh idk RF might not be theres


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> I had an opinion and these clowns didn't like the breeder so jumped on the hate and even claimed I don't know about WEED
> hahaha that says it all about this forum
> 
> like the window tinting forum, you Americans are a special breed


Bro you came in talking shit, just like an American but now us American are something of insult? Gtfoh


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 14, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> ok my top 10 for reals:
> 
> 
> Dylon
> ...


Dylon brings that hot fire!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 14, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> who the hell is Dylon?


What the Chappelle show! Its great


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What the Chappelle show! Its great


i thought i watched most of the episodes. great show. guess i missed that bit. lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 14, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> i thought i watched most of the episodes. great show. guess i missed that bit. lol.


It's the episode where Dave acts like Puff daddy on old TV show where they tried to find new rappers. Dylon was one of those rappers.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It's the episode where Dave acts like Puff daddy on old TV show where they tried to find new rappers. Dylon was one of those rappers.


i'll be youtubing that later today! thanks.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Bro you came in talking shit, just like an American but now us American are something of insult? Gtfoh


Ya whats this guys deal ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 14, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya whats this guys deal ?


I was listening to a report on NPR, public radio, and the speaker wrote an article or scholarly paper about how social media and the last decade of participation trophy culture has created a generation of "pussies." He used a more politically correct phrase but basically people are losing their ability to cope with failure.

So everyone is hypersensitive to being "corrected" publicly or just being able to buck up an take criticism. The speaker had a much more cogent argument and thesis but that's kind of the point of his talk. And I certainly see what he is talking about for sure.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was listening to a report on NPR, public radio, and the speaker wrote an article or scholarly paper about how social media and the last decade of participation trophy culture has created a generation of "pussies." He used a more politically correct phrase but basically people are losing their ability to cope with failure.
> 
> So everyone is hypersensitive to being "corrected" publicly or just being able to buck up an take criticism. The speaker had a much more cogent argument and thesis but that's kind of the point of his talk. And I certainly see what he is talking about for sure.


Dude I was in a conversation about this with a older psychologist today. He was saying that most of the puss generation was caused by the positive self esteem movement that started in the 90s. Everyone is equal, everyone get a trophy. He thinks it should've been geared more towards self compassion vs self esteem and people would have fared better. Im 36 but I identify with gen x more so than millennials.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was listening to a report on NPR, public radio, and the speaker wrote an article or scholarly paper about how social media and the last decade of participation trophy culture has created a generation of "pussies." He used a more politically correct phrase but basically people are losing their ability to cope with failure.
> 
> So everyone is hypersensitive to being "corrected" publicly


Be careful he might try to grapple you...haha


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 14, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude I was in a conversation about this with a older psychologist today. He was saying that most of the puss generation was caused by the positive self esteem movement that started in the 90s. Everyone is equal, everyone get a trophy. He thinks it should've been geared more towards self compassion vs self esteem and people would have fared better. Im 36 but I identify with gen x more so than millennials.


Yep I'm 38 and feel the same way man!


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 14, 2019)

JCashman said:


> heres my top 10 breeders in alphabetical order.
> 
> 1. Alphakronik
> 2. Bodhi
> ...


Whatever you do avoid Cali connect


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 14, 2019)

This thread got awesome....I love stupid people who don’t know they are.

Also he pissed off matt riot on insta. Making friends everywhere.....


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 15, 2019)

Thug pug 
DVG
Dynasty
Karma
Bodhi
Archive
In House Genetics> wasn't going to list this one but....(you can find some gem phenos with inhouse though some strains can be herm prone if stressed.)

Seriously for any new growers....grab a pack from any of these seed co./ breeders I just listed and you will grow some dank and most likely find some keepers. My favs are thug pug and DVG. Heres my a pic of my last harvest from thug pug. Puta breath-


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 15, 2019)

More thug pug puta-
Dvg Brandywine-


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 15, 2019)

What kind of smells are you getting off that Brandywine?


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 15, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> What kind of smells are you getting off that Brandywine?


Straight up grape big league chew gum. Someone else descibed one of the purple phenos that way and its spot on- what the fuck it smells like to a T.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 15, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Straight up grape big league chew gum. Someone else descibed one of the purple phenos that way and its spot on- what the fuck it smells like to a T.


Love those big league chew terps.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Love those big league chew terps.


Ya dude it was crazy, she was a sleeper hit cause didnt know what to excpect from the brandywine- but with that lineage your going to get some fire. I got the green pheno also which wasnt bad also but no where near the purple candy smelling pheno pic above.
Dude meant to ask you how is cannarado?, some of their strains have been peaking my interest.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 15, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya dude it was crazy, she was a sleeper hit cause didnt know what to excpect from the brandywine- but with that lineage your going to get some fire. I got the green pheno also which wasnt bad also but no where near the purple candy smelling pheno pic above.
> Dude meant to ask you how is cannarado?, some of their strains have been peaking my interest.


I don't have much experience with cannarado. I did grow a couple east cakes and got 2 girls but one I culled due to space limitations and it not performing well. The other had the exact terp profile as a cross of mine, straight line type haze flavor. Not bad but not my cup of tea.

Then the 2 roasted garlic margy I did a while back i got two beautiful males, lol. So I'm stoked to see how the 6 roasted garlic margy seedlings I got going do.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 15, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> In House Genetics> wasn't going to list this one but....(you can find some gem phenos with inhouse though some strains can be herm prone if stressed.)


yep, same with my attempt at IHG. and they dropped some nuts w/o being stressed twice on me. 

so they are on my No Fly list.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 15, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> yep, same with my attempt at IHG. and they dropped some nuts w/o being stressed twice on me.
> 
> so they are on my No Fly list.


Ya I have a pricey pack of platinum purple candy I got a lil while back from ihg. I'm just a little weary seeing as my ihg blackcherry punch clone I got from a buddy hermd on me. It slightly hermd on him, not bad but the fucker didnt tell me, thing went full herm on me had beans buried deep in the bud. Had to chop 3 of them deep into bloom. The bud looked awesome but could tell something was up from complete lack of pistils halfway thru flower. Absolutley no hairs. Shit sucked cause I have perfect environment.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 15, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I have a pricey pack of platinum purple candy I got a lil while back from ihg. I'm just a little weary seeing as my ihg blackcherry punch clone I got from a buddy hermd on me. It slightly hermd on him, not bad but the fucker didnt tell me, thing went full herm on me had beans buried deep in the bud. Had to chop 3 of them deep into bloom. The bud looked awesome but could tell something was up from complete lack of pistils halfway thru flower. Absolutley no hairs. Shit sucked cause I have perfect environment.


yeah i forget what strain i did by them but same thing, seeds way deep in the buds.
wifey busted one open one day and was like there's seeds in this. i was like, aw hell, maybe it was me. grew the last of the 5 seeds and same thing, seeds. the smoke was really good though.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 15, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> yeah i forget what strain i did by them but same thing, seeds way deep in the buds.
> wifey busted one open one day and was like there's seeds in this. i was like, aw hell, maybe it was me. grew the last of the 5 seeds and same thing, seeds. the smoke was really good though.


Ya I paid $250 for these beans awhile ago before ran my buddies clones. I just would be rip shit if it happened again. Plus they're fems. I've only been growing regs for past few years and have not had 1 herm. Knock on wood


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 16, 2019)

The Winston said:


> Copycat genetics
> 
> the rest can fuck off maybe relentless too they have some fire strains
> 
> but copy brings you fem seeds 100 germ rate and some of the absolute fire I’m seeing people put out I can’t wait for mine to go in flowert


While i agree Relentless has fire! 
This Copy Cat wasn't he the clown who was selling Fake seeds to everyone ? Look it up !


----------



## Odin88 (Nov 16, 2019)

thump easy said:


> What the hell dude your choices suck.. Lolz


Do they really? What are your favorites?


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 16, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> While i agree Relentless has fire!
> This Copy Cat wasn't he the clown who was selling Fake seeds to everyone ? Look it up !


oh snap!


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 17, 2019)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/buyers-beware-of-logic-thcbay-apex-genetics-and-copycat-genetics.965079/ Here is the link .


----------



## thump easy (Nov 18, 2019)

Odin88 said:


> Do they really? What are your favorites?


No i was joking I dont grow anymore i left the game but still love agriculture. I think sucomstances luck and skill play a game timeing at the right place at the right time chance has alot to do with it but i have seen gems in all breeder packs novice people genetics that im not shure were they came from.. But no one in any order i did like raskals gear and cali conection and a few other breeders without hype just jugment through handling of the genetics gdp aswell cookie phenoes and others og genetics had some gems aswell.. Og Johny had alot im not shure if he ever got his break as this game is ruthless good luck... Finding those jems


----------



## thump easy (Nov 18, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I dont even know if @racerboy71 is around anymore. He used to frequent this subsection but I ain't seem him in a long time. Maybe he sticks to other areas of the site?


I think he hit like on the post im shure he jumps in from time to time its hard not to..


----------



## thump easy (Nov 18, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I wasn’t when I liked your post...
> 
> 
> Edit ....
> ...


Lol its cool man i happend open my state of mind to more piecefull things its been a long road with alot of bumps more like earthquakes in my life just a mear joke or two is all i come in for


----------



## thump easy (Nov 18, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I dont even know if @racerboy71 is around anymore. He used to frequent this subsection but I ain't seem him in a long time. Maybe he sticks to other areas of the site?


He hit like but might of retracted it i did see it a week ago..but thankx


----------



## harris hawk (Oct 11, 2020)

Trump Seed.com


----------

